# Whats favorite choice among everyone for 9mm Ammo,PX 4 ?



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Breaking my Beretta PX 4 sub-compact 9mm in Saturday Morning, any Tips on Break in and special first time Treatment?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No break in needed, just shoot away, any 9mm range ammo will do if you can find it. Your main concern should be finding ammo.
I highly suggest you clean and lube the pistol for your first time out if you haven't already done so.


----------



## YouBeretta (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree. Any ammo you can find with the exception of remanufactured ammo. Walmart is the only place I can buy locally. Download there app. You can check availability before going to the store. Call ahead to confirm.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

ABArt said:


> Breaking my Beretta PX 4 sub-compact 9mm in Saturday Morning, any Tips on Break in and special first time Treatment?


Speak kindly to it and remember, all misses, or fliers, are the fault of the firearm and have nothing to do with you.

Should you find that it does not fire satisfactory groups the first time out, just box it up and send it to me.


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Got some Horney Day for Real Bidness...got to get some Range rounds...for practus!


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Speak kindly to it and remember, all misses, or fliers, are the fault of the firearm and have nothing to do with you.
> 
> Should you find that it does not fire satisfactory groups the first time out, just box it up and send it to me.


 LOL!!! OTay But Wheat!


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

GunBot find 9mm ammo in stock


----------



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

If you're target shooting, you can't go wrong with Federal American Eagle 115 gr.


----------



## TexasSlinger (Aug 4, 2013)

1. Shoot
2. Clean
3. Shoot

Repeat steps 1-3 as needed


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As others have implied, just shoot it and don't worry about any mythical methods when it comes to shooting a new gun.

Make sure you have ear and eye protection. :smt023


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I forgot to add: THE POINTY END OF THE CARTRIDGE GOES INTO THE BARREL FIRST!!!!!


----------



## boringknowitall (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine shoots whatever brand of ammo I can find without issues.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Just hold the speed down for the first 500 miles and avoid hard braking.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

My first day here, so don't know if this was covered, but would appreciate recommendations on HPs for home defense use.


----------

